# Links erstellen die nicht unterstrichen sind



## herbertthaler (9. August 2004)

Hallo

ich bin ein gewöhnlicher anwender der so seine probleme hat. bitte nicht böse sein wenn ich hier etwas naive fragen stelle. danke schon mal im vorraus.

frage 1: wie kann ich links erstellen ohne das diese gleich als solche erkennbar sind (unterstrichener text) ?

frage 2: wie kann ich einen textblock so anzeigen das dieser immer 80% der seitenbreite angezeigt wird, egal wie groß das browserfenster des users ist?

frage 3: wie kann ich einen link so erstellen das dieser in einem anderen fenster geöffnet wird und nicht im selben in dem er angeklickt wird?

ich arbeite mit ms frontpage xp.

danke
Herbert


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. August 2004)

Ich hab kein FP....kann dir also nicht sagen, wie die dort übliche vorgehensweise ist.

Mein Vorschlag....gehe auf "Quelltext bearbeiten"-->


Du findest im Quelltext ziemlich weit oben den Kopf...der beginnt mit <head> und endet mit </head>.
Irgendwo dazwischen notiere:


```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
a{text-decoration:none;}
-->
</style>
```

gehe im Quelltext zu diesem "Textblock"(markiere ihn am besten vorher in der Seitenansicht, damit du ihn besser findest).
Das ist, so glaube ich, bei FP für gewöhnlich ein <P>-Tag.
Ändere diesen Tag insofern ab:


```
<P style="width:80%">
```

Gehe zu dem Link...das ist für gewöhnlich ein <A>-Tag(da steht noch mehr drinnen...er fängt aber mit *<A* an)
....dort schreibe hinein :


```
target="_blank"
```


----------

